
Eating Right Can Save the World - sergeant3
http://www.outsideonline.com/2046606/eating-right-can-save-world
======
univacky
"Organic farming, Nichols tells me, is really about the health of the soil and
the ecosystems producing our food. Nichols wants to show me the difference
between soil from conventional agriculture, which uses chemical fertilizers
and pesticides, and soil from what Rodale calls regenerative organic
agriculture, which uses natural pest management, extensive cover crops, and
natural fertilizer like manure."

Okay, if we are going to cut out most of our animal consumption, there goes
most of our manure, no?

And if we stick to natural fertilizer, that cuts our potential crop yields by
a huge amount. We just don't have a natural means to get enough nitrogen into
the soil without the Haber-Bosch process.

Combine those two items alone and I guess we will lose at least 2/3 of our
fertilizer supply.

So the first step needs to be, if I'm reading right - get rid of a few billion
people?

~~~
amalag
Cows are intrinsically linked with organic farming in most of the world. They
give fertilizer, power and milk. It is now skewed because of oil. If oil is
expensive, they are the key to sustainable and prosperous agriculture.

------
VeejayRampay
I'm a "mostly vegan" individual and beyond the smug attitude that plagues that
choice, I have to say that this lifestyle seems to be good for one's health as
well. It is less fun, sure, let's be honest, but the benefits somehow outweigh
what you lose by giving up meat and processed foods.

------
amalag
"Whatever my own practice may be, I have no doubt that it is a part of the
destiny of the human race, in its gradual improvement, to leave off eating
animals, as surely as the savage tribes have left off eating each other when
they came in contact with the more civilized."

> Henry David Thoreau

------
pluckytree
Saying "Paleo is Stupid" will definitely get more people to read your article.
Which is apparently about educating people about saving the planet through
food choices. So, educate people, don’t insult them.

~~~
mikestew
Could be that the author is going for the mainstream, or the largest audience.
Personally, I know few people doing a paleo diet, and none strike me as the
types to give two turds about their diet's environmental impact. The rest of
the folks I know do, indeed, think that paleo's stupid. So you validate a the
opinions of a large number of people to rope them in, and they read the rest
of the article.

Not that I know the mind of the author, but in summary they insult people that
wouldn't ever even click the link, while cozying up to those that do.

~~~
blacksheep01
There are many different "Paleolithic" viewpoints. Some are low carb, others
are higher in carbs. Some are high in protein and some promote moderate levels
of protein. Typically though, a Paleo diet is higher in fat and the
consumption of processed foods is not suggested. It's all about consuming
things that are minimally processed, low sugar, whole foods. Your actively
level and genes have a lot to do with what is best for you in terms of your
diet.

Many people assume that a Paleo diet primarily consists of meat, but that is
not necessarily true. Many Paleo followers promote the consumption of things
like yams, sweet potatoes, and some fruits like berries. However, if you
listen to someone like Rob Wolff, he regularly promotes the massive
consumption of vegetables, roots, and tubers. He even promotes sustainability,
supports local farmers, and talks about animal welfare. Even though he
recommends not consuming gluten, he doesn't suggest you replace it with gluten
free stuff. He goes one step further and suggests completely eliminating
grains (e.g., wheat, rice, oats), which are a staple in vegetarian and vegan
dies.

A lot of people fail to realize or accept that many Paleo followers were once
vegetarians and even vegans. But eventually, usually after many years, they
realized that it wasn't working for them and had to try something different
like Paleo.

------
taurath
Talking about food is akin to talking about religion. Everyone will have a
different opinion on what is right, wrong, best, and worse by their
background.

~~~
howlin
Unlike religion, there are actual verifiable facts to consider. Calling food
choice a religion sounds like an excuse to not consider ones choices
critically.

~~~
taurath
To be clear, I'm talking about how people talk about how they choose their
food.

There's plenty of verifiable facts to consider, but those that trumpet those
facts and make wide suggestions ignore the local circumstances. Someone with a
$20 weekly grocery bucket isn't going to spend twice as much on organic
vegetables regardless of if its better for the planet or even for themselves.
Everyone has to eat, and everyone has to balance how much time, effort, and
energy they spend on gathering, cooking, making food, and also balance that
against everything else they are attempting to do.

